# mudaholics convention in november from the 14 to 17



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

is anyone going? its at river run atv park in jacksonville tx. has anyone gone to it before. is it like mud nats at all. how packed is it. look at my sig and tell me if my bike is good for this ride.


----------

